# Not enough food in the world for my 1 year old!!



## Dandanxx (Jan 15, 2011)

As the title explains - I am struggling to get dd feeling full.

Dd has always had hungry milk, as First milk just didn't fill her up. Since swapping to cows milk, she just seems constantly hungry and is reminding me of how she would be on first milk. The HV advised to even drop her afternoon bottle, but that just isn't going to happen at the moment! I have increased her food portions loads and really couldn't feed her more now without her bing sick, but she just seems to be constantly hungry, crying, moaning, which isn't like her at all, so I have been bringing her feeds forward, and then she is fine afterwards - but not for long! I just feel like I'm constantly feeding her!

7am - 7oz bottle
8am - large bowl cereal with fruit

12 noon - Meat dish, yogurt and juice

2pm - snack

3.30pm - 5oz bottle 

6pm - Meat dish, pudding, beaker

7.30 - 7oz bottle 

Any ideas?  Bearing in mind her meals are already on the large side! HV said follow on milks are nonsense, but I was wondering if they were more filling? It may not even be down to the milk, but it seems strange this has happened since I switched.

Many thanks x


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

hi, follow on milks are rubbish as your HV says, it's a false economy, does she have any juice or water to drink throughout the day? I know you have said she has milk to drink but I wondered how much water or juice she is having

nic
xx


----------



## Dandanxx (Jan 15, 2011)

Hi,

Thanks for replying. She had a good beaker of juice throughout the day. With her meals and sips in between.

xx


----------



## Dandanxx (Jan 15, 2011)

*has


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Do you think she will drink a little more juice water then it may be easier to reduce milk and will fill her belly up a little

Nic
Xx


----------



## Dandanxx (Jan 15, 2011)

Shall have a go! Just hoping its a phase - growth spurt perhaps! 

x


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Maybe that's what it is, let me know how you get on if it doesn't work ill see if I can find any other suggestions for you

Nic
Xx


----------

